# East to West



## RobB (Sep 28, 2016)

I have an older gas class A and tow a vehicle, I'm going from NH to western Tenn. looking for the best route to take with the lowest elevation crossing the Appalachian Mountains. Any suggestions. (rte.90 is not an option)


----------

